# Tivo is conducting a survey on 20.4.6



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

I received a survey from TiVo in my inbox this morning:



> We want to know what you think!
> 
> Do you have a few minutes to participate in a survey? We're interested in getting your feedback about our latest software update.
> 
> ...


The survey centered on One Pass and whether I liked it or not, and if not why. I think I did an okay job representing the feelings of the TCF in my answers.

(I snipped the link because once I completed it the link no longer worked.)

Anyone else get this?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

NJ Webel said:


> I received a survey from TiVo in my inbox this morning:
> 
> The survey centered on One Pass and whether I liked it or not, and if not why. I think I did an okay job representing the feelings of the TCF in my answers.
> 
> ...


I did and a few others have also said they have.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I got it yesterday as well. A few other members have mentioned it in another thread. I'm sure some may get their hopes up that Tivo is worried and considering change. While that's possible, a Tivo survey like this is not uncommon. I've done at least one more of these 1-2 years ago. I think these are merely part of their normal process.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup, I got it and took it. Will it have any affect on their boneheaded decision to remove features some of us use? I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Took the survey too. I also wonder what if any tweaks we'll see to OnePass.


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

I also took the survey.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I took it. Complained about the way my list has to be ordered now.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

tatergator1 said:


> I got it yesterday as well. A few other members have mentioned it in another thread. I'm sure some may get their hopes up that Tivo is worried and considering change. While that's possible, a Tivo survey like this is not uncommon. I've done at least one more of these 1-2 years ago. I think these are merely part of their normal process.


Yeah, it's likely just a standard feedback mechanism after a big feature rollout. I got something similar last week regarding activating a Tivo Mini. I picked up 2 of them back when Lifetime became free for them.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I got it today. I complained about the bugs and android streaming on rooted devices.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

I took the survey. I liked the question regarding sources of information used to learn about One Pass with Tivo Community as an option!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

t1voproof said:


> I took the survey. I liked the question regarding sources of information used to learn about One Pass with Tivo Community as an option!


I took the mention of the "forum" in that response to refer to the official Help forums on the Tivo.com website, not these TiVo Community forums.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I took it last week. Lucky for them it arrived less than 24 hours after my Stream software was finally updated for premium side loading (waited over 3 weeks) or I would have laid into them for that. I'm pretty indifferent to OnePass but I also made sure to point out the lack of simultaneous OTA/cable and the lack of any OTA at all on six tuner models.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> I also made sure to point out the lack of simultaneous OTA/cable and the lack of any OTA at all on six tuner models.


Those issues have nothing to do with 20.4.6. They are hardware limitations. They existed before 20.4.6 and will exist afterwards. You might as well complain about there only being one ethernet port, and you want a second one in the next software update.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

pfiagra said:


> I took the mention of the "forum" in that response to refer to the official Help forums on the Tivo.com website, not these TiVo Community forums.


I think they meant this place.

I took the survey. I love OnePass, but hope they continue to iterate with it. Nothing they changed/removed bothers me, but I hope they at least consider restoring the features that they removed for those that are upset.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I received the link for the survey although haven't filled it out yet. I wonder if it went to those on the priority list. I was in the first round of rollouts.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Arcady said:


> Those issues have nothing to do with 20.4.6. They are hardware limitations. They existed before 20.4.6 and will exist afterwards. You might as well complain about there only being one ethernet port, and you want a second one in the next software update.


So what? The survey asked how much more or less likely I am to purchase a TiVo with particular features, and asked for additional explanation in comments.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> So what? The survey asked how much more or less likely I am to purchase a TiVo with particular features, and asked for additional explanation in comments.


Would you pay for the doubling of tuner hardware? Honest question...

I wouldn't want the added hardware with the corresponding added cost - just wondering if that design would be economically viable.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

bradleys said:


> Would you pay for the doubling of tuner hardware? Honest question...
> 
> I wouldn't want the added hardware with the corresponding added cost - just wondering if that design would be economically viable.


That doesn't mean one day it won't be economically viable. They asked a question and I answered it honestly. They're certainly not going to look into the viability or try to improve it if they don't know there would be an interest in it.
Or maybe a shortcut solution is software based where they integrate the hard drive contents and OnePasses of multiple networked TiVos into one My Shows list and single OnePass and To Do lists.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

How about a TiVo with 16 slots in the back. You fill them with tuner modules. Pick OTA or Cable. Have up to 16 tuners. Add a few slots for extra hard drives.

Four tuners included, only $2499.99


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That's out of the context of the features that the survey specified. Unlike with the TiVo Mega, I think they were interested in growing a mass market appeal for TiVo.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I was sign up for the priority list and I received the survey about Onepass too. I told them that I didn't really care for it and that I was more concerned about Family Profiles, full HD menus, being able to transfer shows between boxes on the same account, HBO Go and Showtime Anywhere.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

elwaylite said:


> I took it. Complained about the way my list has to be ordered now.


Could you explain what you mean? Which list? For shows, you now have a choice of 3 (or 4?) choices. I'm admittedly flipping between them sporadically now, but I kind of like the oldest first with episode # in the list format.. (I've always thought it was weird I had to scroll to the BOTTOM of the list to watch shows in order!)


----------

